

When Science is not Enough, Appeal is Necessary - mohene1
http://michaelohene.blogspot.com/2012/01/when-science-is-not-enough-engineer.html

======
iab
well, suffice to say the article wasn't what I expected

~~~
mohene1
Okay, I changed the title from what I think you expected.

